# Best Icyball Plans?



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Ive been looking all over the net for plans to build a Icy Ball. What site do you think has the best plans?
I'm sorta thinking I want to be able to go solar or wood heat but in the end Im not sure the heat source will make a lot of difference.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

The reason you're having problems finding the IcyBall plans is that they have a tendency to EXPLODE if not designed and built correctly.

But if you can find plans and instructions for an ISAAC Solar Ice Maker PLEASE SHARE, these things are friggin' outrageously expensive for the actual material and labor involved to make one. 

Just from the pics I've found they look pretty simple and the materials can be found at just about any hardware or plumbing store.


PESWiki - Directory:Home Generation:Air Conditioning/Cooling


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

it looks like a Icyball type to me whats the difference?


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Take a look at this web site, if you haven't seen the article before.

If by "Icy Ball type" you mean... heat up an ammonia/water solution to boil the ammonia off, then cool and recombine to make ice... then you're correct. They both are closed batch systems. Main difference is size and solar vs. flame heat source.

You've probably already seen this web site of other peoples designs/builds.

I've wanted to see what it would take to make a system that either had several units that could be cycled, or a much larger set of storage tanks, so you get more cooling power. As they are designed, once you're done separating the ammonia out, you have to wait until the next day.

What I've looked into is one of the systems that uses heat to opperate, but also has pumps to move the liquids around. You can get more capacity with minimum electrical input. If you're using solar power already, a PV panel isn't much to add.

Michael


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

artificer said:


> Take a look at
> You've probably already seen this web site of other peoples designs/builds.
> 
> I've wanted to see what it would take to make a system that either had several units that could be cycled, or a much larger set of storage tanks, so you get more cooling power. As they are designed, once you're done separating the ammonia out, you have to wait until the next day.
> ...


Could use a "Solar Oven" w/ the IcyBall types. But as you pointed out, It would only "cycle" during the day, unlike an automatic setup similar to RV propane/electric fridges.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

I thinking of modifying the S.T.E.V.E.N. unit. I'm thinking of just building it as a loop with straight pipe instead of a coil and a sump that would be the ice maker. With a valve on each side of the sump you could contain the liquid in it pump water through a pipe in the salt to cool it and then recycle the unit a few times a day.


----------

